# Review : Dodo Supernatural



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The product : Dodo Supernatural

I had clearkote on the car but like many I just couldnt keep my hands off the car, so I stripped it off an made sure the surface was slick.

Price : 92.95 including VAT

Tested on : VW Golf, the car had the menzerna treatment so the paintwork was as close to perfection you can get on a 800/1000 mile a week car :wall:

Dodojuicewax.co.uk Blurb - couldnt copy text from Dom's site.

The ULTIMATE Dodo Juice wax has landed.

This new super-premium wax has no added colourings or fragrances to make it as pure - and effective - as possible.

Packaged in a specially commissioned hand-crafted air-tight container made from sustainable hardwood. Contains an enhanced amount of No.1 grade carnauba wax.

Containers are refillable at additional cost when required.

Finish. Judge for yourself, its clear to say Zymol Glasur is now reserved for reds/yellow.




































Got depth ?

Ok so this is a very good wax, I only got a sample pot and I hardly skimmed the top. A little goes a long way think zymol but then think even less.

Hope you enjoyed.

John.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice review and good photographs John.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

nice one John and thanks again for sharing it with us... finish has that wet look about it...


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah iv use zymol a lot and found this nmuch better. to use and last's a lot longer to


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

simply a fantastic wax, dodo juice is how i roll...


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice one  

i got a panel pot of SN last week so im looking foward to getting it on the car now after seeing this


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

dubplate Dan said:


> nice one
> 
> i got a panel pot of SN last week so im looking foward to getting it on the car now after seeing this


on reading a post from Dom the other day he said optimum cure time of about 20 minutes, dependant on weather, which i didnt know, but i do now, so dont mind sharing that tip...:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so whats it added to the finish that the menzerna treatment had not already


----------



## jimmy S3 (Mar 21, 2008)

i ve just ordered some


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I forgot to add, I put it on with a MF applicator pad. I like these and use these because you can skim the excess off as you go, this was easier to remove than Victoria Concours. 

No problem guys, if you have this product feel free to post your pictures here.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

chrisc said:


> so whats it added to the finish that the menzerna treatment had not already


Wetness
Depth 
Clarity

Over and above what menzerna left.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Wetness
> Depth
> Clarity
> 
> Over and above what menzerna left.


would have liked to see before wax and after wax on a machined car being new to the machine polishing.only seen it once between colly and bos and couldnt tell between both


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Tis a good product.


----------



## Klauren (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, now I have an itch for a sample pot of SN, damn you JJ 

.. and thanks for the review of course


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok chris check my shampoo review it has clearkote on, or look for my thread in showroom you will see machine before or you could buy a sample pot. 

Search for dave kg and his wax test. It teaches what to look for, I have about seven or waxes and they all look different IMHO no bs lol !


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

20RSport said:


> on reading a post from Dom the other day he said optimum cure time of about 20 minutes, dependant on weather, which i didnt know, but i do now, so dont mind sharing that tip...:thumb:


yep ambient temps and panel surface temps will effect any wax's cure time.

ive found the cure time for PHpro is longer than the original PH, proberly due to the sealant ingredients and higher carnauba content, proberly the same for SN due to its higher carnauba content


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Please dress your tyres


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

blake_jl said:


> Please dress your tyres


That would involve cleaning my alloys though lol !


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely pics, I can't help but think most of the looks would have existed before the wax was applied to be honest.

Supernatural is a decent wax, although my pot is redundant in favour of Glasur, as is my lime prime, in favour of HDC as a pre wax cleanser.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I can honestly say hand on heart ally, this wax does add to the finish as does glasur, vic concours etc. 

I have noticed since my return to the forum there is a general feeling that waxes on their own add very little to the finish, I know I am contraversial saying this, I truly believe most quality waxes do add to the finish. However, they do need to be carefully considered to compliment the polish no point sticking turtle wax on top of menzerna as it takes away from the look of the polish etc. 

Also the manufacturer of the paint is important as well, a high end manufacturer is difficult to top, for instance if the clear coat is naturally high in gloss or highly reflective etc then you need a wax to compliment this, however, you will only know this once you polish the car.

The idea behind these wee reviews is that I buy the product and then I review it so there isn't actually anything in it for me and it hopefully helps members to make a decision on their next purchase from a member who they hopefully trust and has been praticing the art of detailing for c7 years at a high level.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I went back to SN after a year of not using it as ive been on other things.

Had to pressure the freelander with all this ash lark and the beading was crazy!!! 

Would have took photos but didnt have the camera out.

It really is a stunning wax i find in this weather 2 pannels at a time is more than enough or it becomes hard to buff off.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> I can honestly say hand on heart ally, this wax does add to the finish as does glasur, vic concours etc.
> 
> I have noticed since my return to the forum there is a general feeling that waxes on their own add very little to the finish, I know I am contraversial saying this, I truly believe most quality waxes do add to the finish. However, they do need to be carefully considered to compliment the polish no point sticking turtle wax on top of menzerna as it takes away from the look of the polish etc.
> 
> ...


I am perhaps controversial at the other end of the scale, and my beliefs in whether or not a wax adds to the finish are very well known - I, hand on heart, believe that I perfect machine finish cannot be bettered by 20 or so nanometres of carnauba wax sitting on top, regardless of manufacturer... _however_ as always it is important to stress that this is my _opinion_ based on my personal _experience_ of the products I have used and tried and my detailing, and should only really be taken as such  ... We will all get different opinions on products, this is what makes detailing entertaining and if you are happy that the wax does leave extra to the looks, then I'm not going to turn around and say that you are wrong - simply, my opinion doesn't quite match 

Nice review of the product. I have an older version of Supernatural, I was impressed by its ease of application, looked as good as any other wax I have used if I am honest (but then, so does Megs #16 being fair, in my opinion), I was disappointed by the durability it offered me. Now this could be for a variety of reasons, by consistently it was outstripped by Glasur and even Best of Show for me on this front which relagated Supernatural for me personally though I do hear the newer version is improved. I have read of others experiencing better durability from Supernatural, though in different climatic and mileage conditions and both of these play a key effect (my car is high mileage, lives on the coast [salt air], lives outside is seems harder on LSPs than others, my dad's car seems to eat LSPs for breakfast but he does park it on a beach and it gets salt blasted from the sea :lol. For me, in the conditions the cars I can regularly monitor experience, Supernatural V1 was alas down on its competition. It was super easy to use though so topping up would be nice and quick.

Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Dave, glad you chimed in here. There is a lot of holding of the heart going on here hehe ! 

I think you carry your point well, as with most factors, one of them is your personal perception/opinion of wax. 

At the dodo of the day - poor joke, this offers me more than glasur, both good waxes, but for whatever reason the Supernatural looks better on my golf paint. It might not look better on a bmw z4 but it looks better on the golf. 

I have a few waxes and all of them i like on certain paint types, with one exception I don't like nattys blue on anything, it is a pest to work with and is typical of a glaze heavy product leaving a cloudy residue, which involves laborous skimming to remove. 

I do also agree with certain brands  there is a little snobbery, ok, a lot of snobbery. They have this wax and it is x amount more than yours, its playground stuff on a higher level, rediculous really but true none the less. 

So I guess we can conclude that a wax is much like a modified car, everyone has their favourites becuase simply they are that; my favourites. Whether it be usage, finish or both. 

Good to hear from you Dave.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Hi Dave, glad you chimed in here. There is a lot of holding of the heart going on here hehe !
> 
> I think you carry your point well, as with most factors, one of them is your personal perception/opinion of wax.
> 
> ...


Just got your PM through to my phone last night as well - will reply soon mate, good to catch up :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Some beading pics after tonights wash





































The reflections are still amazing, I just didn't get this from Glasur.



















Excuse the wheels, I have a wheel cleaner to test and I just want plent of muck on them


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's how Meguiars Gold Class wax over Meguiars Show Car Glaze can have a darkening effect. Admittedly I've never tried a non-Meguiars wax that darkens like this.

My point being though, waxes must have some impact on the end-look. Conventional thinking has it that waxes add a little something. Maybe 5%. That conventional thinking continues to be correct IMO.

The problem is that some waxes will improve the look, others will make the paint go in reverse. Can the human eye spot it? Most times its immaterial.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Both show car glaze and gold class can leave behind an odd residue. However, gold class does darken the paint. 

How do you find it to remove, have the re jigged the formula ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Personally I usually add fk425 into the equation as to me it does add that extra slick look if the weathers okay tomorrow I'll wash the golf which I used supernatural on a week ago and post up the results


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice one. More great pics again! :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> with one exception I don't like nattys blue on anything, it is a pest to work with and is typical of a glaze heavy product leaving a cloudy residue, which involves laborous skimming to remove.


seriously??? this was the easiest wax i have ever encountered to use from laying it down to removing after its set.Never had a single instance of any problems with Natties blue.weird??

I dont personally think there is enough for a majority of people to spot when it comes to final finish wax layers etc and i think the small percentage that can, are truly gifted individuals.Maybe candidates for the X-men academy?

Im also of the firm belief that 99% of what you achieve in the finish is down to good prep and when you find a good wax,its one that suits you and your working style(perhaps the reason you couldnt get on with the very easy to work with natties??), and a wax that gives back some performance attributes which would namely be its longevity exposed to the elements and how easy it is to lay down and remove.

I wont be parting with a massive amount of cash for my own pot of vintage etc after a small sample when i know it is IMO a top end branding exercise and i still havent found anything more in the super wax end that didnt come from collinite 476 or supernatural V2.

whats interesting is how each persons review and overall outlook on the beast we know as detailing,varies enormously from one end of the spectrum to the other when using the exact same products.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for your input, I find because of my location, in the middle of a Forrest - literally. There is a high level of moisture so some products are slighty harder than others.

Funnily enough I really like the original natty but i will try nattys blue again. My nattys blue was imported from pakshak pre detailing world forum, so it may be an old batch.

The common denominator seems to be personal opinions, a lot does come from the prep work but there are some, not all, lsps that add to the finish.

Glad you liked the review, as mike Phillips says "find something you like and use it often"

john



spooj said:


> seriously??? this was the easiest wax i have ever encountered to use from laying it down to removing after its set.Never had a single instance of any problems with Natties blue.weird??
> 
> I dont personally think there is enough for a majority of people to spot when it comes to final finish wax layers etc and i think the small percentage that can, are truly gifted individuals.Maybe candidates for the X-men academy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

*Some* waxes, sealants, quick detailers and even shampoos can do affect the finish of paintwork, even if it has been machined. More often than not is an effect of silicone oils and tends to be seen as a darkening of the finish.

However, it does depend on:

1) your eyesight
2) the product (some products have more visible effects than others)
3) the paint (darker coloured finishes show these differences better)
4) the type of prep (for example, heavily machine polished surfaces treated with oil heavy polishes are going to saturate the finish and no further enhancement to the finish may be seen... but if the machine polish is light on oils then adding an oily LSP may add something)

As ever, there are no ********** pronouncements.

80-95% of the finish will come from the prep

LSPs will add *little* to a look, but they can add something - to say they will never add anything is incorrect

I am always impressed with posters like Orca, as Paul has eyesight that lets him spot the subtle differences between LSPs far better than most. For the rest of us, dusk/dawn where the natural lighting promotes good contrast is the best time to spot any optical effects of LSPs and a 50/50 is always a good way to see what - if any - enhancement (or detraction!) has been made.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

As promised 
before 
























Megs Hyperwash 








followed by 2bm with tree megs mits 
















Dried then 425 applied 
front door done rear left 








both doors 








finished


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

what did you find you added to the paintwork?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would say it's a combo the SN is very good product (even though my machine stick fell apart) and that gives it the nice wet look but adding the 425 seems to improve upon it of course it could all be psychological here's the phots I just took after driving 30miles into town and back


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes so you topped SN with colly 425 ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yes it's another good product I wouldn't be without the supernatural was applied just over a week ago


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is a vid of how much water supernatural repels using a pressure wash not just an open end hose.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

most decent wax will do that though jj megs16 autosmartwax agwax all under £30 aswell i now wont buy the higher end wax as i just dont find they had anything that the cheaper waxs do.and yes i have tryed supernatural


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

As wax smells like toffee £20 cheap as.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and you can leave it on as long as you wish within reason.and not after have arms like popeye to get it off chilly aswell


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol toffee wax, it was just a vid to show the water repelling my camera isn't refined enough to spot the reflectivity an clarity opposed to clearkote which was on. My thoughts now stand that clearkote muted the menzerna and supernatural let's menzerna show through


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a panel pot of SN and used it on my Range Rover Sport - barely used 1/5 th of it - great product and it does enhance the look IMHO. When before the bodywork felt smooth and crisp and glass like - it's almost like the SN adds some fluidity and warmth to the paint.....a nice tactile sensation. Tried Red Tropical before the wax.....and found it does clear well but maybe not as quickly as Megs Next Gen Rapid Detailer....smells great though. Have bottle of Lime Prime and Swirl X if anyone wants them (unused) - money will go to anyone running in London Marathon for charity.......off of DW site.....


----------

